# pros and coins in this case



## jukas77 (Apr 15, 2011)

hello, people. I have some problem here, so maybe you could suggest. I have created a website about health care and it became very popular ( i have not even expected that ). So I think to start selling t-shirts with name or ideas given in website and I think which service is best to choose? 

I have zero experienced and after reading tones of articles I`ve got confused which is best.

what I need is a good t-shirts maker which provides :

- VERY GOOD quallity 
- shop space 
- good shipping and normal price. something like 10$-20$ to make and I would sell like 30$+

so which to choose in my case?
caffepress , zazzle, printfection or tshirtspeard.

I would be pleased if u could give some pros and coins of each one.

thanks


----------

